# Where can I find a band?



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Not sure if this is the proper place to "advertise" myself but hey.

If anybody knows of a good website where "classifieds" are posted, please let me know......I think at one time "kicked in the head" was one but not as far as I know anymore.

About me:

36 years old. Playing since high school.

Gear: 

1993 Strat Plus Deluxe
2008 Gibson Les Paul
A&L Folk Cedar acoustic with Dean Markley pickup
American Fender Hot Rod Deluxe amp
Bunch of effects and shit......not many, just 4 I use really. Have a bunch I don't use in a bag.

Looking for:

Just the odd gig here and there. I work rotating shifts (but no weekends!!!) so I'm not looking to do this for a living, but I've been playing guitar to long to just sit around, or like what I do now ~ jam with guys who have no desire to "show off". NOT that I'm a show-boater, I just wanna play in front of people, not the mirror.

Not huge on the "Jam night" at the local pub either.....hate walking in and having the same old conversation......"what do you play? I dunno, what do you play?" kinda thing. However that is a good way to meet people.

I play every second Sunday with a great bunch of guys, and have no desire to stop. Like I said I just wanna branch out and play as much as possible. Yes I said Sunday but it ain't no Gospel band......just a day we can meet, lol.....

I play anything but really heavy-dropped tuned metal stuff.

I'm into Pink Floyd, Eric Clapton, Gary Moore, Joe Bonamossa, ZZ Top.......ANY blues based stuff but of course the classic rock stuff aswell.

Any questions just ask, and like I said, if anybody knows of a good Canadian band classified website, do help.

Cheers.

Darrin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Around and about Toronto:

http://www.eyeweekly.com/
http://www.nowtoronto.com/
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/muc/


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I've hooked up with some local people through www.bandmix.ca .:smile:


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

THANKS!!!!


:smile:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

you might also try posting something at the local music shops, try your community newsletter too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

WORD OF MOUTH!

and check kijiji and craigslist classifieds, that's how my friend scored his sweet bass gig.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

There are a lot of ads on www.overhear.com
Select Classifieds for Ontario.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks again........!

:wave:


----------

